# Who has the Milanese Loop?



## DougFNJ

I'm considering getting a Space Black Milanese Loop. The only thing making me hesitate is reading about this strap scratching the cases or ceramic back. 

Can those who have the Milanese please give their experience with them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## powerband

Subscribed. I’m also interested in a Black loop for my stainless steel gold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

I remember this question living on the MacRumors forums for a while.

Basically, people still weren't sure whether the steel was scratching the ceramic or if the steel was rubbing off onto the ceramic (if that makes sense). And, yes, the black DLC versions were a little harder to figure out.


----------



## clintfca

I have the black Milanese band from my Series 2 Black SS. Your concerns are correct, the Milanese band will scratch the back of the watch IF it comes in contact with the band. Unfortunately the back of the watch is magnetic and so is the band so it doesn’t take much for the two to come in contact with each other if you’re not careful. The only way I’ve avoided this is to rest the AW on its side and leave a big gap between the back of the watch and the band whenever I’m not wearing the watch. The one or two times I wasn’t careful there are scratches on the back of my Series 2 that match the pattern of the Milanese band.

I’m not sure if the new Series 4 back has improved durability against this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ

Thank you very much for this response. I’ve read other forums which confirm it happens in Series 4 too. I’m not as concerned with the aesthetic as much as the possibility of affecting the sensors. As much as I like the look, thinking I’m going to pass on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Having just now read this thread, I’m with you, Doug. I think I’ll save myself 199 bucks and put it towards multiple other straps.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatthewP

I had one, just be warned if you have any arm hair at all it pulls terribly! I didn't notice any scratching issues, on a series 4 stainless steel model, though. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I have not had any problems with that strap. Did not notice any scratches but do not look as carefully as on the case.


----------



## wooly88

Besides hair pulling is it comfortable?


----------



## ronalddheld

I do not recall any hair pulling. I find it comfortable.


----------



## robmellor

So glad i read this thread i was seriously thinking of getting the black version, best hair puller i have ever had was an old speedy pro in the 80's.


----------



## morsegist

Have had the Milanese loop band for months now on my Series 4. Haven't had the first hair pulled! Not sure this is a real problem!


----------



## ptawee69

It is inevitable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake911

Best strap having opted for this option since the first Apple watch with no issues.


----------



## quattro98

I haven't had any hair pulling, but a friend asked to try my watch and he immediately found it uncomfortable.


----------



## metlslug

I had a black ML and quickly returned it - the watch was just way too floppy, the band doesn’t have the heft required to support the watch (unlike a regular bracelet).


----------



## cmd0518

Got this strap for my wife for her bday (along with the new SE), hope she likes it. Will keep you posted.


----------



## ttmaxti

Try the magnetic leather loop band. It makes my Apple Watch the most comfortable watch I’ve ever worn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jettech

Milanese is such a classy look in my opinion. Easy to put on and take off as well. It may grab hairs once in a while but never an issue for long term use.


----------



## PCCM

I had bad hair pulling when I put one on my older AW, has kept me from trying on my newer one. But I did like the look. I never had an issue with scratches.


----------



## orangeface

I inherited my wife’s 3 series with the black Milanese strap when I got her a new one for Christmas. No scratches that I can see. Infrequent use - gym and pool laps mainly so far - but I do like the strap.


----------

